# The Rusty Rascals



## Gypsymouse (Jan 6, 2011)

Is my solo folk band. I play harmonica guitar and anything else i record with. My first demo is just getting out now! For any info msg me or post on this thread! You are sure to enjoy!


~Mouse


----------

